# Dark Walnut Multiplex PS-1



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are a few early quick pics of a slingshot in my new multiplex line.

PS-1 in Dark Walnut (stain only) Spar Varnish weather proofing yet to be applied.

This one will be getting a set of my double Theraband Gold Ultra Power Bands.

Bed of clover... courtesy of my backyard.




































I'll add more pics of the different stain colors as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hot Dog! That's one nice looking catty. Way to go, Perry.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Your original solids were beautiful slingshots, but I think the laminates are even cooler looking. Stronger AND better looking, a win-win situation.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful Perry, can't wait for my PS-2 to arrive.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Perry, how much extra for the mosquito in the third Picture







?
Philly


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Perry that is a classy looking slingshot shot, I'm looking forward to receiving and

shooting mine.

Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

like the colour, would look nice in a green stain, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes Sir ! That's a keeper ! Beautiful work as usual !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A winner for Sure! -- Tex


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

great craftsmanship! how can u make this perfect curves?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

philly said:


> Perry, how much extra for the mosquito in the third Picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alas Phil, she's a pet and I just couldn't part with her. However, I could send 10,000 of her blood sucking friends your way for FREE if you are really interested! Hehehehehehe


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

FREE SKEETERS WITH EVERY ORDER! Absolutely brilliant marketing strategy!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

and then you could buy one of his BB shooters to kill them...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the way you guys think!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

pffffft ....up 'ere 'n da Nort'lan' dey be thicker 'han molasses. Can't give em(even Free) to nobody!

b.o.t. I do like the looks of the 'plex forks.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Quick update.... here are some finished pics. Signed, banded with my Double Ultra Power Tapered Bands and sealed with 4 coats of Urethane Spar Varnish.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pics are bit small to discover it's actual beauty, post it bigger if possible


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Pics are bit small to discover it's actual beauty, post it bigger if possible


Sure! Ok I just made the pics a bit bigger in my previous post. Enjoy!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> sealed with 4 coats of Urethane Spar Varnish.


Thanks Perry, Pics are really wonderful - I mean the PS1









*Spar varnish (from Wiki)
*
Spar varnish (also called marine varnish) was originally intended for use on ship or boat spars, *to protect the timber from the effects of sea and weather*. The primary requirements were *water resistance* and also elasticity, so as to remain adhering as the spars flexed. Elasticity was a pre-condition for weatherproofing too.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

e~shot said:


> sealed with 4 coats of Urethane Spar Varnish.


Thanks Perry, Pics are really wonderful - I mean the PS1

*Spar varnish (from Wiki)
*
Spar varnish (also called marine varnish) was originally intended for use on ship or boat spars, *to protect the timber from the effects of sea and weather*. The primary requirements were *water resistance* and also elasticity, so as to remain adhering as the spars flexed. Elasticity was a pre-condition for weatherproofing too.
[/quote]

Thanks eshot!!! That's the stuff!!!! I decided long ago it would be the best, that's why I use it on my catties.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thats a very breath taking slingshot, I'll have to admit


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a real beauty!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I really appreciate all the kind comments! Thanks everyone!


----------



## rdlange (May 13, 2010)

Either I missed the boat or got real lucky. Got an oak PS-1 a few weeks ago before the switch to laminated.

I think I got real lucky.

Be Well...


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

philly said:


> Perry, how much extra for the mosquito in the third Picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PHILLY LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT .ILL LIKE TO MEET YOU AND SEE [email protected]


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

rdlange said:


> Either I missed the boat or got real lucky. Got an oak PS-1 a few weeks ago before the switch to laminated.
> 
> I think I got real lucky.
> 
> Be Well...


I will still make them in solid woods, but I just won't sell anymore without my "steel reinforced fork" process (1/8" steel rods epoxied down through the forks into the handle a bit). Reducing the possibility of a fork shearing off is important and worth the material change, or a little extra cost if one wants solid wood. 
Better safe than sorry!!! 
The high grade hardwood Birch Multiplex accomplishes the safety feature without the additional work and cost, and it has a beauty all it's own that even I was surprised by!

I made some changes in my business because it's my sincere desire to be able to continue to acquaint customers with the joys of quality wooden slingshots for many years to come.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good looking frame Perry! You'll do well with your new line looking like that! Excellent Bud! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Perry, did you (or anyone else) do a fracture test on bamboo, maple, oak, walnut, pecan, ash, hickory....etc.? When you made your bamboo slingshots I thought that stuff was about as tough as steel, so I felt you had a great product there. Just like Flatband and his birds' eye maple slingshots, He has sold an untold amout of them and I haven't seen any posts from guys that were unhappy with them. I'm sure any single layer board-cut can be broken, but if there is a wood or woods out there we can use with confidence it would be nice to know. 
I just freak when I see the laminated creations like Bunny Buster, Jim Harris and others make, they are so beautiful and tuff too!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am very glad to have bought three in natural woods. I think the old way was plenty strong and very pretty and it would be a shame if you stopped doing it that way even by special request.

The new design is still a very good product, but in a different sort of way. It still shows off the pattern well with its contoured scallops and the varnishing brings it out.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

perry,welcome to the wonderfull world of multiplex! that catty is a beauty ,realy one fine piece 10/10 ! would you consider adding the pics to my flickr group? its the worlds largest and best collection of slingshot pics on the web.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/hunter_catapults_slingshot_group/


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Several years ago, when I was selling slingshots, I was making them with a multiplex. It was American Birch that was made by the Russians in international waters aboard ship off the US west coast. It was the only layered material that I could find with out voids in it! Is that the same material that you all are using? -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Several years ago, when I was selling slingshots, I was making them with a multiplex. It was American Birch that was made by the Russians in international waters aboard ship off the US west coast. It was the only layered material that I could find with out voids in it! Is that the same material that you all are using? -- Tex


Tex, that's interesting and somewhat humorous to me!!! That's what I would call ingenuity, determination, "workin' the system" or maybe all three.







I don't know where my multiplex originates from but it is good and solid without voids!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Smitty,

I have done tests on all my solid wood frames before selling them to anyone. Hard Rock Maple, Birch, Poplar, Red Oak, Lam. Bamboo and Acacia Wood. The PS series is designed to be held with a high finger braced grip so to simulate that (albeit still not quite fairly, but I couldn't come up with anything better) I clamped it in a vise just up from the handle where the finger grooves start. I then used a looped paracord band attached to a Archery bow scale. My scale tops out at 60lbs but I continued pulling with all my might with my foot braced against the work table leg. None of my frames broke or cracked with this test!!! I always used a similar test (without the scale and in my hand) to "over-pull" as a strength test for any possible "hidden" weakness before selling them.

I have never found any of my frames to be weak, and since the unique design mitigates much of any "leverage" potential that helps as well. Also, not having a wrist brace greatly limits the strength of bands that can be used on it. Using a hammer grip is next to impossible on my frame as well so that's yet another safety factor.

Now having shared all that... each and every type of wood listed above can be broken with a direct fork hit from a 1/2" steel, or .44-.50 cal. lead ball ammo. How do I know??? My teen sons and I in recent testing have accomplished this feat when being inattentive or overly tired (although only with narrower fork catties like my small PS-1). None has ever resulted in any injury as the forks broke only when hit and thus went forward with the shot and expended it's energy without having any rebound back toward us. Still the events jarred our hands and scared us a bit!

The issue as I see it is not really "fork hit breaks", but rather "fork hit invisible cracks." While I have never experienced this, the scenario seems possible or plausible enough to consider.

This possible event goes something like this... 
"Shooter in the heat of a hunt or whatever distracting fun, makes a small fork hit (or several) which he doesn't even notice or even dismisses. A while later he pulls back to fire and just at the moment of full draw an invisible hairline fracture caused by the previous hits gives way. The fork shears off completely and flies back into his face causing injury."

Bottom line... I believe my testing has shown the solid wood forks I make to be more than strong enough for shooting even strong bands.... but they or any solid wood fork will break from a solid enough fork hit from a hunting weight ball, and could possibly have an unseen crack and break at an inopportune time.

So... since I always say, "If you criticize and point out a problem, you should have ideas for a solution." Making slingshots in some other material other than wood is not an option I wanted to settle for. So I came up with two solutions. First, solution "steel reinforced forks." In a private PM Joerg had mentioned it to me not knowing that I have already been working on the idea with several prototypes and tests. Wooden forks will break if hit enough so I did not set out to make them unbreakable (other wise we should all switch to only steel forks) but to make them safer in the event of a possible hit and break. 1/8" steel rod epoxied through the forks and into the handle a bit accomplishes the goal I had of keeping a fork from completely shearing off from a fork hit. They will still break and crack but not shear completely. I have tested them even by hitting them with a ball peen hammer while the fork is laid across two raised surfaces at the tip and handle causing a broken or cracked fork that remained intact with the handle. 
This enhancement is intended as an extra level of safety above and beyond industry standards. I'll make *"steel reinforced"* *solid wood* frames at an additional $10 cost per slingshot. Also, for a limited time I'll even retrofit any A+ Slingshot you have in good (un-hit) condition for the $10. If you send it to me I'll install the "steel reinforcing" and send it back at no additional shipping charge.

Second solution, Birch hardwood 12ply multiplex will crack and splinter with fork hits, but doesn't shear off and fail completely like un-reinforced solid wood can. Same great designs just a different material!! This accomplishes the same increased safety feature as steel reinforcing, but without additional work or cost.

Both these reasonable options are now available from A+ Slingshots. I'm committed to producing quality wooden slingshots as safe as I possibly can. Wood is a wonderful classic and traditional material that we can all keep using if we are willing to make a few changes. I'm sure I'll make even more changes as necessary. I love the motto "Adapt and overcome!!!"

~ Perry


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

fish said:


> perry,welcome to the wonderfull world of multiplex! that catty is a beauty ,realy one fine piece 10/10 ! would you consider adding the pics to my flickr group? its the worlds largest and best collection of slingshot pics on the web.
> http://www.flickr.co...lingshot_group/


Thanks Fish!!! I'll do it shortly!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

2


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

e~shot said:


> > I then used a looped paracord band attached to a Archery bow scale. My scale tops out at 60lbs but I continued pulling with all my might with my foot braced against the work table leg. None of my frames broke or cracked with this test!!! I always used a similar test (without the scale and in my hand) to "over-pull" as a strength test for any possible "hidden" weakness before selling them.
> 
> 
> Pls post some testing pics, it will be more convince or appropriate, hope then there will be no questions about *"To break or not to break*"


----------

